# huh??



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

I got 2 H.membrace that lived to adult. I know 1 of them if female not i'm starting to second guess about my other adult that mismolted. I thought i had to females now i looked closer today and my hunch back mantis looks like a male. He is skinny, 7 segaments (i just noticed the 7th segament), and its been adult for 1 month and still no ooth. He(or she) has a hunch back so if i do have a male and female would he be able to mate?


----------



## Asa (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess you could risk it. With a hunchbacked mantis, there's not a whole lot to lose.


----------



## Rick (Jun 27, 2007)

Males and females of that species look pretty different. You shouldn't have trouble telling them apart. As far as the mating goes, see if they will. Shouldnt be an issue.


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 27, 2007)

That was my main concern.


----------



## Nick Barta (Jun 28, 2007)

He may successfully mate, but the chances are the offspring will tend toward bell-ringing.

CHEERS!!!

NIck Barta

www.Mantisplace.com


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 28, 2007)

He is a very healthy mantis he just had a fall to molts before adult and has a hunchback. I don't think that would affect anything. :?


----------



## spawn (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, but the question is, does he have genes that contributed to the mismolt or is it 100% chance and environmental?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 29, 2007)

OH! that was cold Nick :lol: wonder if anyone else got it!


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

> OH! that was cold Nick :lol: wonder if anyone else got it!


You mean the 'bell ringing'?


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 29, 2007)

I get it :wink:


----------



## Asa (Jun 29, 2007)

All too well...


----------



## colddigger (Jun 30, 2007)

a hunchback mantis breed?

id nab dat!

:twisted:

:twisted:

:twisted:


----------



## colddigger (Jun 30, 2007)

but seriously i'm doubtful that the offspring would be hunchbacks,

if they get anything that would contribute to being a hunchback it would probably be bad feet


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

Mismolting is not ginetic so the nymphs should be fine.


----------



## colddigger (Jun 30, 2007)

two left feet


----------



## robo mantis (Jun 30, 2007)

nahh i don't think so Yen told me he has mated hunchback mantids.


----------



## Asa (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes, molting has nothing to do with genetics.


----------

